# Flatford Mill



## littleowl (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Pam (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful photographs, littleowl!   My dream home would be a thatched cottage with a country garden. Love them.


----------



## Rainee (May 24, 2014)

Lovely photos thanks so much for sharing.. one of my special places to visit and I also have a painting done by Constable in my room called 
the Hay Wain..he painted in 1821


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2014)

Charming photos!


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2014)

I Lurrve to visit Flatford mill, it's so picturesque and a photographers dream ,


----------



## littleowl (May 25, 2014)

The cottage in the Haywain is called Willy Lots house.


----------



## Raven (May 25, 2014)

Wonderful pictures littleowl.  Thanks for posting them for us to enjoy.


----------



## Uff (Jun 3, 2014)

Lovely photographs little owl, thank you.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 4, 2014)

If you look at the photo I took of the Cottage. It is the same one in the Haywain. It is called Lotts house.

Thank you for all of your kind messages.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 4, 2014)

Whioops the name is Willy lots house.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2014)

The inscription reads : "Sacred to the memory of WILLIAM LOTT, who departed this life July 12th. 1849, aged 88 years. He resided at Gibeons Farm, near Flatford Mill, in this parish, all his life." Willy Lott was a tenant farmer, who spent only four nights away from his house in the whole of his long life. It can be seen in many of the paintings of John Constable (q.v.), notably "The Hay Wain."


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2014)

Where exactly is Flatford Mill?

I have an ancestor who had a mill at Tiverton, Devon, but due to the encroaching Industrial Revolution he sold up and sailed to Australia (1863) bringing his wife and 4 children with him. I've often wondered what his mill might have looked like.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 4, 2014)

Dame Warrigale.
Your Ansesters mill could have looked very much like this one I took at Cassel in France. This mill is older than your ancestors but could have very well looked like this.
Mills were invented by the Dutch.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2014)

No, I believe it was a water mill on either the Exe or the Lowman. I don't know which. It could have been situated on a smaller tributary stream running down into either river.

The reason his business was failing was that the railway and/or a new canal were both being used to move grain down to a bigger town (Taunton, I think) Small mills were becoming uneconomic.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 4, 2014)

Flatford mill is a water mill.

This one is also. Perhaps this is closer. On the Fens there are water mills. But they used to pump water to drain the land..


----------



## Bee (Jun 4, 2014)

Warrigal, to answer your question, Flatford Mill is in Essex and is about a 25 minute drive from where I live.

Apart from the history it is beautiful countryside there with a lovely walk along the river.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, Bee. One day we may return to England. There's still much to see.


----------

